# My diy'ed interior



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

it looks so.....hhhhhmmmmm, Victorian!! HAHA. Different, that's for sure. Looks smooth though.


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't like the color, but like that pattern a lot, similar to what I did in mine, I'll try and post some pics in a little.


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: My diy'ed interior (CoopaCoopaCoopa)*


























I did a pretty crappy job on mine.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Not bad not bad. I'm a big fan of the floral/elegant style patterns. And mine is actually alot more of a satin dark red than pictured.


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

It appears to be pink, but I would have guessed red with the cameras not usually fair to some colors. As for the black one, get yourself some SEM Color Coat and re-spray your trim pieces. It will do the job and hold up much better. It is very similar in texture to the door pull/control areas. Almost a rubbery feel. Certainly different and cool...


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

/\ thanks, appreciate it


----------



## aliciamuzzleman (Jul 17, 2010)

can anyone tell me how to do this? I'm tryna put a little life into the all black interior of my 20th haha.


----------



## bolksy (Mar 19, 2008)

what fabric glue did you use??


----------



## Bearded_Bandana (Aug 13, 2010)

great Job on the install, the fabric isn't my style but i can appreciate the work :thumbup:


----------



## Marc1987 (Jan 24, 2010)

yeah i would like to know how you did this also, remove the pillars, then glue the fabric onto them, then cut the exess off and re-install? am i on the right track? lol


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

nice


----------

